# What was your first 3DS game?



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2017)

Mine was Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon.

I got it the day it was released (March of 2013) and I didn't get a 3DS until December of 2013, so I actually played most of the game on my brother's smaller 3DS. It was pretty lit.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

Mario Kart 7! It brought me joy and rage in equal measure. I actually got it a couple days after my 3DS because I couldn't commit to it right away lol so I just had a 3DS with no games for awhile, it was dumb. I just played with the AR camera thingie until I found time to go back and get MK.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

I didn't get a 3DS until Christmas 2013.  I got a bunch of games with it but the first one I played was Scribblenauts Unlimited, so I guess that'd have to be my first one.  I played AC:NL a couple days after that.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 16, 2017)

Mine was Nintendogs but i got bored of it


----------



## Flare (Nov 16, 2017)

My first 3DS game was Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 16, 2017)

i remember fawning over 3D Land on Christmas Day, even though the o3DS' screen is smol


----------



## Mariotag (Nov 16, 2017)

I started with Super Street Fighter 4 3d.
Not really my typical choice of game, but it's what was available at the time. :/


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2017)

I believe it was AC: NL.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 16, 2017)

Technically a bunch of cheap DS games, but after that Pilotwings Resort.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Nov 16, 2017)

I got my first games at the same time but this is the order I grabed them off the shelf 1: Animal Crossing: New Leaf Welcome amiibo 2: Mario Kart 7 and 3: Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

My first one was Monster Hunter 3 U. Got it the same time I got my 3DS. Was contemplating between ACNL and MH3U at the time. My brother already had MH so I went with that. I did eventually get ACNL though.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Mine were Mario Kart 7 and Mario Party Island Tour.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 17, 2017)

Art Academy


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 17, 2017)

*Q*: *What was your first 3DS game?*

*A*: This is a bit of a difficult question to answer. I actually received two 3DS games simultaneously... :T I was given these two 3DS games along with a black new Nintendo 3DS XL on a Christmas day. I suppose I will go with the game that I saw first to make things easier. I guess my first 3DS game would be The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time while the second 3DS game would be Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 17, 2017)

Rayman 3D back when the 3DS was still young.  If they updated it just a little it could?ve been so much better but it?s still a great game.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2017)

it was Animal Crossing New Leaf, actually!

me 2d was Elite Beat Agents.  i dont even know where the cartridge for that one has gone...


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 17, 2017)

Mine was ACNL, lol. I literally bought the 3DS just to play New Leaf (and Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons)


----------



## MayorLily (Nov 17, 2017)

The first game I played when i just bought my 3ds it was Mario 3ds land


----------



## angiepie (Nov 17, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 17, 2017)

Pilotwings Resort. It came with the 3DS for some reason. I didn't play it very much but my younger brother played it more than me.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 17, 2017)

Mine was Sims 3, even though I don?t like Sims and sold the game still new and sealed, lol. It was a bundle deal, where you got one of three or four games for free upon purchase of a 3DS, so that?s why (the other games you could pick from were even worse)


----------



## orangeboy35 (Nov 17, 2017)

I got Luigi's Mansion 2 and Majora's Mask 3D. I played Luigi's Mansion 2 first but now MM 3D is my favourite game of all time.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 17, 2017)

Mario Kart 7 which was preinstalled on the system. First game I bought was Professor Layton and the Mysterious Mask.


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 17, 2017)

My DS Lite broke right as the 3DS was first released but my parents refused to buy me any games for months but as someone who didn't like Nintendogs I got bored very quickly which only lead to them complaining about me not playing with it. I started playing it Christmas 2013 when they finally got me New Leaf and Pokemon X, pretty sure I played New Leaf first though


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 17, 2017)

Hm, probably Pok?mon X.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow, my first one was like, early 2012 but yeah I'd bet it was Mario Kart 7, or stuff, honestly I mostly got a 3ds so I could play Pok?mon properly.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2017)

My first 3ds game was Rhythm Thief. It was going to be Animal Crossing, but that one got delayed and made Rhythm Thief come out first. I was mostly waiting for New Leaf to get a 3ds and since I was waiting, I got a fun purple 3ds because it released a bit later than the rest of the colors.


----------



## Cress (Nov 17, 2017)

I got my 3DS around launch alongside Nintendogs + Cats since there was basically nothing else available on the system at the time.

I haven't played Nintendogs in so long; all of my pets should be dead rn. *I'm a responsible adult! *


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 18, 2017)

mine was pokemon x. long since sold and gone though. actually managed to finish it (just barely), and even so it felt like a chore towards the end.


----------



## BerryB (Nov 18, 2017)

Mine was Nintendogs. I forget which one, but I know I got a sheltie puppy in it.  (I traded it in a long time ago. Sorry poor lonely sheltie pup - I hope your new owner was more attentive than me!)


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 18, 2017)

Mine was Super Mario 3D Land. I had completed all the levels and I was at Bowser's Kingdom, but there was a part that needed me to have a certain number of stars so I never finished it :/ I got a new copy for Christmas but I've been playing ACNL daily so I've never had time to restart it


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Nov 18, 2017)

Mine was Freaky Forms Deluxe, I honestly don't know where I saw it and I don't know what made me beg my mum to buy it but it was the first game I ever got.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 19, 2017)

Smash 4, then I got ACNL like 3 days later


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 19, 2017)

Rayman 3D. I got it as part of a bundle with the 3DS itself. I don't really play Rayman 3D anymore.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 19, 2017)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, it was the very first one I played.


----------



## Jhin (Nov 19, 2017)

Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask, it was the game I bought the 3DS for since I loved the series so much. Worth the money, especially after I got into more games like Pokemon and Kid Icarus.


----------



## Holla (Nov 19, 2017)

Animal Crossing New Leaf xD. Bought a new (old style) 3DS XL off a local guy selling one he bought to give to a kid but I guess the Kid was rough with things so he ended up selling it instead. Right after that I went straight to EB Games to get ACNL. xD


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 27, 2017)

Pokemon X. I was refusing to upgrade for a while, but once it was announced that the new pokemon game wouldn't be playable on my DS Lite I knew it was time.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

Mine was Mario & Luigi Dream Team, because it came on the 3DS when I bought it. The first one I bought after that was Cooking Mama 4. Haha. It's simple and it was cheap. I like relaxing simple games sometimes. Then I got Animal Crossing after that.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2017)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. It's the reason I got my 3DS.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 7, 2017)

Super Mario Bros 2

I got it for Christmas 2012 along with my first 3DS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Super Mario Bros 2

I got it for Christmas 2012 along with my first 3DS


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

ACNL. 
It's my only game.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 7, 2017)

I believe the first 3ds game I bought was Luigi: Dark Moon, but the first DS game I bought was Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## jae. (Dec 7, 2017)

My first 3DS game was Pokemon Y. The announcement of ORAS was the reason I got a 3DS in the first place, and I got Y to tide myself over and to acclimate myself to 3DS Pokemon controls.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

Animal crossing New Leaf - I literally bought a 3DS just display animal crossing :')


----------



## Adriel (Dec 8, 2017)

animal crossing new leaf! i got it on release day with the blue xl


----------



## zeoli (Dec 8, 2017)

ACNL (before welcome amiibo) was my first game and then I picked up Pokemon Y a few weeks later when it came out!


----------



## chamsae (Dec 12, 2017)

mine was animal crossing happy home designer! it actually came in the mail a couple of days before i got my 3ds ^^ but the first game i actually played, not just had, was pokemon moon!


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2017)

animal crossing new leaf, it was the only reason i wanted a 3ds


----------



## Joy (Dec 14, 2017)

Animal Crossing NL


----------



## Weiland (Dec 15, 2017)

Mine was Mario Kart 7.


----------



## vvindows98 (Dec 21, 2017)

nintendogs + cats :')


----------



## Diancie (Dec 21, 2017)

Nintendogs and ACNL! ^.^ good times.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Dec 22, 2017)

Super Mario 3D Land because it came with my 3DS. The first game I bought was ACNL.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have like 35 games but my 1st one was Mk7 since it came with my system. My 2nd most played game right under New Leaf,


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 22, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance


----------



## Barbara (Dec 22, 2017)

Nintendogs + Cats Golden Retriever. I bought my 3DS on release and it was the only game available at the time.


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 22, 2017)

I think Super Street Fighter 4 Ultra was my 1st 3DS game.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 22, 2017)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Bought it specifically for that, although I didn't end up playing it that much in the end because I didn't like the underwater fights very much.


----------



## rollerC (Dec 22, 2017)

New Super Mario Bros. 2 came with my 3DS.




If FaceRaiders counts as a game though, that was probably my first 3DS "game".


----------



## Magicat (Dec 22, 2017)

Pokemon X. I received my 3DS on Christmas 2013, and Pokemon X was one of the games that came with my 3DS. Activity Log says that I have logged about 350 hours of playtime on that game, which sounds a bit high to me.


----------



## MayorTian (Dec 24, 2017)

Cooking Mama :')


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 26, 2017)

Asphalt 3D. It came with the system as a bundle


----------



## Mayor Margaret (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine was Tomodachi Life. I got it for Christmas back in 2015.


----------



## RayisNTDO (Mar 18, 2018)

Super Mario 3D Land, but the first app i opened was streetpass mii plaza

i was disappointed that i had to create a mii first


----------



## Lightning Energy (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine was Super Street Fighter IV since I got my 3DS at launch. I think I played it for like three days before passing it off to my younger brother, ha ha.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

I think my first game was Pilotwings Resort, I probably had the Mario game that released when the 3DS released as well, I usually don't play those kinds of Mario games as much as I should though.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 18, 2018)

My first 3DS game was Pokemon Rumble Blast. I picked it back then because it looked quite interesting.
Overall, it was a pretty good, I had lot's of fun with this game.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2018)

I didn't have a DS so technically my first game on the system was the first New Super Mario Bros. My first 3ds game was Ocarina of Time 3d.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 18, 2018)

Pilotwings Resort or Nintendogs+Cats? I got the system at launch.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 18, 2018)

Cartoon Network Punchtime Explosion. And yes, that sounds shameful... I didn't even have a 3DS when I got that game.

But Nintendo Wise, I'd say 3D Land and Mario Kart 7.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Super Mario 3D Land! Though playing in 3D gave me really bad motion sickness, so it was just Super Mario Land, really.


----------



## hestu (Mar 29, 2018)

The legend of zelda: ocarina of time! It's basically the only reason I got the 3ds to begin with haha, but it was definitely worth it for new leaf!


----------



## Sapphire Moon (Mar 29, 2018)

I think my first 3ds game was mario kart 7


----------



## V-drift (Mar 29, 2018)

When i bought my 3ds, I bought Pokemon X with it. Such a beautiful game to begin the 3ds with.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 29, 2018)

The reason I got a 3ds was because I wanted to play Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity soo Gates to Infinity was my first 3ds game


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2018)

_Nintendogs + Cats: Golden Retriever & New Friends_.

I sold it in 2012 along with my first 3DS. Then re-bought it again in 2015.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 30, 2018)

I think it was Ocarina of Time or Mario Kart 7, I think I bought my 3DS from a friend about a year after it came out.


----------



## chamsae (Mar 30, 2018)

animal crossing happy home designer and pokemon moon! i got my first 3ds last setember so yeah, theyre fairly new games ^^


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 30, 2018)

Even though I was planning to get New Leaf as my first game on 3DS, I didn't manage to find it anywhere at the time so I bought Pokemon Omega Ruby instead. I hadn't played Pokemon games before either so it was a great experience!


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2018)

animal crossing new leaf. it's the only reason i bought a 3ds in the first place


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 6, 2018)

Nintendogs. Lol that was seven years ago.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Apr 9, 2018)

Fantasy Life, Tomodachi Life, Luigi's Dark Moon Nintendogs & Cats, Disney Magical World, Animal Crossing New Leaf
I bought them at the same time when I got my 3dsxl :-/


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 9, 2018)

Pok?mon X. My 3ds and the game were a hand me down from my big brother. At first, I couldn’t stand Pok?mon just because I didn’t like Iris in the Black and White anime and after I gave it a chance, I became obsessed lol


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 9, 2018)

i was very late to the party... didnt get a 3DS until July 2017. my first game was pok?mon moon.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2018)

Sonic Generations, because my PS3 was busted at the time.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

My first game was bundled with the console when it was brought. I purchased the Nintendogs + cats 3DS bundle in 2011. It was the coral pink 3DS.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 11, 2018)

Exactly what I bought it for. ACNL


----------



## Ghostkid (Apr 11, 2018)

Pokemon omega ruby


----------



## 50m4ra (Apr 11, 2018)

Mario and sonic at the London 2012 Olimpic games. I didn't even own a 3ds


----------



## Valzed (Apr 11, 2018)

Pokemon Y. I just  bought a used 3DS in August 2017 because I had been wanting one and it came with it.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2018)

ACNL has been the only game I've bought for the 3ds. 

Apart from Ever Oasis which I turned off after five minutes and took it back. :-/


----------



## Kalle (Apr 11, 2018)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf

I bought the 3DS for that reason alone, though I knew I would end up playing the 3D remakes of the two classic Legend of Zelda games as well. I didn't expect to discover the Fire Emblem series and ebd up falling in love with it. My second 3DS game was Awakening.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2018)

james noir's hollywood crimes. it wasn't very good


----------



## Corrie (Apr 12, 2018)

Animal Crossing New Leaf was my first! It was the reason I even got a 3DS to begin with.


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

Corrie said:


> Animal Crossing New Leaf was my first! It was the reason I even got a 3DS to begin with.



same tbh lmao


----------



## Lozzybear (Apr 16, 2018)

Resident Evil Revelations was the very first game I bought for the 3ds. Wonderful game, one of my favorites.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2018)

I've always said it was New Leaf, but I can't be so sure anymore. I think I got Mario Kart 7 and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon at the same time as my 3DS back in the day.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 17, 2018)

Super Mario 3D Land. i used to play it all the time on my sister’s 3ds until i got New Leaf.

ah, those 2011 days...


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bust-A-Move: Universe.  I bought my 3DS a month after the system launched and pickings were still slim at the time, but I do love the Bust-A-Move series and there was a copy in stock.  So I went ahead and picked it up.  Spent the next few days working to clear the whole story mode too.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 18, 2018)

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 18, 2018)

Acnl and TomoDachi Life  I got them at the same time


----------



## Keldi (Apr 18, 2018)

Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millenium Girl


----------



## goro (Apr 19, 2018)

pokemon y!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 19, 2018)

Mario Kart 7, was my only game from January 2013 until that June when I bought Animal Crossing: New Leaf at launch.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

I think I bought ACNL, Pokemon X, and Tomodachi Life on the same day, but I'm not sure which one I started playing first.


----------



## teanopi (Apr 22, 2018)

My first 3DS game was Pok?mon Y. I wanted Luigi?s Mansion: Dark Moon, but I never actually got my hands on a copy of it.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

It was *Nintendogs + Cats: Toy Poodle and New Friends*.
I remember buying it, like it was yesterday :')


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 25, 2018)

Monster Hunter 3:Ultimate. It was the main reason I decided the 3DS was worth getting, although when I tried it I decided I was a bit frustrated with how the swimming element worked. Monster Hunter 4:Ultimate was way better though, and since it was online too I was really glad I bought the 3DS. There have been a few other decent games I've been happy to play, of course, such as AC:NL, but have to say that Monster Hunter is still the highlight for me.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 30, 2018)

My very first 3ds game was Super Mario 3D Land I think, then my second was Animal Crossing! Then Pokemon X which was awesome.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Lost World! Ik people hate the 3ds version but I had a pretty good time with it overall.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 30, 2018)

Animal Crossing is the only reason why I bought a 3DS, so that's the only game I had for it for at least 3 years.


----------



## Anikemi (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought the 3ds at launch bc i knew Nintendo was planning release the AC for this console, but my first game (and i didn't like it) was Rayman 3D. The second one was Nintendogs+Cats Toy Poodle. And the third one was the ACNL, i bought it at launch.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 30, 2018)

My first 3DS game was Animal Crossing: New Leaf and then it was Pokemon X


----------



## deuces (Apr 30, 2018)

Mario party lol, still have it to this day


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

I believe it was one of the Pokemon games? Pokemon X I think? It's been so long I don't remember too well anymore.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 30, 2018)

New Leaf <3


----------

